# Motor patra mover objeto de 400 gramos



## Palmas (Jun 28, 2009)

Saludos amigos foreros. una consulta, pueden indicarme qué tipo de motor unitilizar para que mediante un pic se active un contacto que haga mover, exactamente levantar un peso de aprox. 400 gramos. L aidea es desplazar un planchita de metal de aprox 400 gramos de peso por una distancia de 12 cm. No sé qué tipo de motor usar, si tendré que usar engranajes o poleas, pero me gustaría tener una idea del motor a usar, tal vez alguno de servomecanismo. Acepto ideas, talve otros sistema que no use motor. Muchas gracias.

Palmas.


----------



## Palmas (Jun 28, 2009)

Me olvidad decir, que esta planchita estará fijada a través de una bisagra a otra placha de metal. Gracias.


----------



## jorger (Jun 28, 2009)

Con un motor de impresora y una buena reductora tienes para más que de sobra jejeje,los motores esos consumen poco y tienen mucha fuerza   
Un saludo


----------



## karl (Jul 1, 2009)

La pregunta del día es ¿a que velocidad y en que dirección?
eso es física básica, si necesitas levantar el peso, puedes calcular la potencia de tu motor de la siguiente manera:
1. mide la altura (en metros)
2. multiplica la altura por el peso de tu objeto (en kilogramos) y multiplicalo por 9.81 (para convertir de kilos fuerza a newtons) (te da el trabajo en joules) 
3. decide cuanto tiempo en segundos necesitas para hacer el trabajo, lo multiplicas por los joules y tienes los watt de potencia puramente teoricos de tu sistema, eso lo multiplicas por 120% (1.2) y tienes el aproximado de la potencia en watt del motor que necesitas.
Si pones un motor mas pequeño, vas a hacer el trabajo, pero en mas tiempo
si pones un motor mucho mas grande, vas a tener una catapulta.
las poleas y reducciónes sirven para ajustar la salida del motor (un diablo de revoluciones por minuto y nada de torque) a lo que necesitas (menos RPM y mas torque)


----------

